# whistle soda bottle +  eze beverages



## crozet86 (Mar 9, 2010)

Found these a couple weeks ago at my new dig site on top of the ground. I have never seen the eze delicious beverages before.Maybe it was a fruit type drink.No cities or towns are embossed on either bottle.


----------



## crozet86 (Mar 9, 2010)

whistle soda


----------



## crozet86 (Mar 9, 2010)

oops forgot pic


----------



## madman (Mar 9, 2010)

hey man if those bottles are layin on the ground youve got good one! the eze was a fruit drink  that is based on other bottles ive found, i believe theres a nesbitts  that looks like yours the whistle is cool too keep diggin...........................


----------



## jc_john1 (Oct 26, 2010)

Info for the EZE Beverages - I have an identical bottle (front) and the back is tagged with Old Oak Dairy, Linthicum Hgts, MD.  I purchased mine back in the early 90s in a box lot at an Auction in Laurel, MD.

 Cheers,
 JC


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 1, 2010)

> EZE Beverages


 Hi john, can I offer a little constructive criticism? I'm gonna anyway. I understand the flat rate is convienient but your giving all you profits to the PO. An odd city may bring in some buyers if you find your own boxes. You can still ship priority calculated. Even if you went to Staples or something and bought one it would still be less than flat rate (figuring under a pound or two). I get mine used from the dumpsters, CVS, grocery stores etc. around here. 
 I just figure you could be making the extra $5+.


----------



## celerycola (Nov 1, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I use sports card boxes for 550 card size. An 8" soda bottle fits great and they cost me 40 cents apiece for a clean, new box. Larger sizes would work for larger bottles.


----------



## green dragon (Nov 1, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> hey man if those bottles are layin on the ground youve got good one! the eze was a fruit drinkÂ  that is based on other bottles ive found, i believe theres a nesbittsÂ  that looks like yours the whistle is cool too keep diggin...........................


 
   Exactly ... I'm jealous, I wish we were digging those, much less find em on the surface ... I gotta gets me one of those dumps..... 

  ~ AL


----------

